# Student Visa - South Africa



## angiedoo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I am Angie. My husband has applied for a study permit and we are now waiting for feedback from our visa agents.

Has anyone been successful in applying from South Africa?

His college is in Vancouver, I therefore get a work permit for the duration of his studies.

Anyone have some tips and things we should look out for?

Thanks,
Angie :fingerscrossed:


----------



## angiedoo (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone? 

Bump.

Are there any South Africans in Canada who went to study and took their wife/husband along?

How has it turned out for you?


----------

